# Quick Onion Cheddar Bread



## Erik (Dec 13, 2004)

2 t extra virgin olive oil 
1 1/2 c finely chopped vidalia onion 
1 c milk 
2 eggs, beaten 
3 c Bisquick 
2 c shredded cheddar cheese 
1 t Kosher Salt 
2 T melted butter 
1 T Fresh chopped Chives 
Butter, or favorite spread for serving
Preheat oven at 400 degrees

Heat olive oil in skillet on Medium heat. Add onions and sautee, until tender.

In a large bowl, add egg and milk to Bisquick, stirring until moistened. Fold in onions and HALF OF THE CHEESE.

Spread the dough mixture into a greased medium size loaf pan.

Mix Kosher Salt and butter together and drizzle mixture over the dough. Sprinkle chives over dough, and bake for 15 minutes.

After 15 minutes, top bread with rest of Cheddar and bake for another 5 minutes, until bread is totally cooked through.

Cut and serve!!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## chefmom (Dec 13, 2004)

*Bread*

Erik,
This looks easy and tasty!  A great addition for a weeknight dinner!


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

Onions and cheese - two of my favorite things!  And bread is always a winner with me.


----------



## amber (Feb 9, 2005)

Erik,

I'm making this onion cheese bread right now, it's in the oven and the whole house smells like onions and cheese, mmmmm.  Very easy to make too!


----------



## Erik (Feb 9, 2005)

How'd it turn out??? I make it every now and then, just for fun. Very easy...AND QUICK!!!


----------

